# moving to canister



## gabe925 (May 28, 2011)

im new to the salt water game , but i was wondering if wanted to get a canister filter and take out both of my hang on filters from my freshwater tank do i technically have to cycle the tank because there wont be anymore bacteria? and would that kill my fish if i do..?

thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, and yes again.


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, because the bacteria in freshwater are entirely different from saltwater bacteria and will die right away in saltwater.


----------

